# decoy sutffer



## ultch (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone have instructions on how to make a Canada stuffer?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yea, buy bigfoots or GHG...Seriously, why would you want to put in the time and effort. Both of those decoys will look better than your stuffers and last years longer!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I strongly second Rick on this one!

Stuffers have to be about the most idiotic idea ever. Especially with how realistic and durable today's decoys are.


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

i guess you have never hunted in them.........
doesent make alot of difference over 100 yards but 100 yards on in they are unbelevable i have 18 and i would put them up against any plastic honker decoy...(especially on a bright day) and hunting december educated birds.....


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't disagree that they would be effective. It's the other points that Matt and I brought up, that would make me wonder why bother...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think anyone would argue whether stuffers would be effective or not. I don't doubt they are.

However, I'd rather hunt than baby mounts. :lol:


----------

